# Secret stash



## vw00794

I have been slowly buying pre-1910 parts from an older gentleman in Oklahoma for a while now. He mostly collected shaft drive bikes and had a total of 35 at one time. He sold them all off years ago and in the process of amassing it all,  acquired lots of misc. early bike parts.
He phoned me last week and asked if I would be interested in a shaft drive, cushion frame Pierce pair of mens and ladies bike frames. Of course I would. He sent me a couple of photos and lurking in the depths of this commercial building, I could make out a few other rare parts and bikes.

I offered to buy his remaining few shaft drive frames and a spare set of wooden wheels and what ended up happening is that he offered EVERY LAST PART he had as a complete lot. The last time he sold anything from this building was 25 years ago. We agreed on a price for all of it. He said he would build me a parts hauling trailer from an  boat trailer he had, load it all up, then drive to New Mexico, half way between he and I ( in Los Angeles) and give me the parts, bikes, trailer and all.

I am leaving tomorrow morning with my good friend and fellow antique bike nut, Lawrence (larmo63) in his truck.

I thought I was buying a couple frames, some wheels and a few misc parts, but when he sent me some "update" photos, it turns out that there is quite a bit more coming in the trailer than I, or he, originally thought. 


He stopped counting at 20+ sets of wood wheels, 2 dozen early rat trap pedals, an Elgin Bluebird, Pair of his/hers Shelby Airflows, a Racycle( yay!), Gormully and Jeffery, Rambler mens frame, boys High wheel bike, a couple Silver kings, 50+ antique carbide lamps with brackets, block chains, 5 shaft drive bikes ( a couple cushion frame), half a dozen pre 1910 rear hubs and just as many front hubs, early literature, spoke wrenches, wooden racing handlebars, ladies wooden handlebars, early trikes, head badges, many sets of NOS balloon tire fenders still in paper, and on and on. Many of these items are crap, rusty, missing parts or just spares for previous bikes but some stuff is nice and NOS. He didn't remember all that he had until he started loading it up day before yesterday.

Stay tuned...


----------



## dfa242

Now there's an older gentleman I'd like to meet - congrats on a cool deal.


----------



## filmonger

*RE: Lucky*

Wooooow - Lucky lucky man.... stop in Vegas on the way since you are on such a winning streak. Oh - if you just happen to have a 1900 Pope columbia model no 65 head badge and the bolts that connect the shaft drive somewhere in those parts he sold you - I would be very interested


----------



## bricycle

....drool..... oh c ap I sh rt d o t my k yboa d a ain!!!!.......


----------



## bud poe

*Wow, sounds like you guys are going to have a fun road trip!  Take pics and let us know what else you find in the lot...Great score!*


----------



## PhattCatBicycles

Good Score! 

Can I PM you my parts list?


----------



## Coaster Brake

Let me know about those shaft drives, I'll be all over those if you want to part with them!


----------



## rustyspoke66

Wow, to bad he made you take all that extra stuff!!! Blue bird, Shelby airflow, Silverking's.............. Congrats, it is nice to see that stuff come out of the wood work and possibly hit the market.


----------



## dave the wave

i take it you bought out hal myers.


----------



## bricycle

PhattCatBicycles said:


> Good Score!
> 
> Can I PM you my parts list?




,,,pick a number.....lol!


----------



## Uniblab

Other than NOS nothing beats "brown parts" as generally they're superior to repops (if and when available) and have authenticity and history on their side. Congrats!


----------



## Motoguzzipaul

*cushion frames*

If you pick up a spare  Rear  Hygenic cushion frome part from the back of the rear seat post down to the hub!
 I am in desperate need!!!!  PLEASE HELP
Guzzipaul @aol.com


----------



## Larmo63

26 hours of driving, massive amount of bikers, a lost trailer, and some wild burros. 

It was quite a caper.....!


----------



## Wcben

Hope the trailer was empty...


----------



## lobsterboyx

wow. seeing this stuff in person is really incredible... score.5


----------



## rs matt

A barn find is one thing, but it looks like you got the whole barn!


----------



## scrubbinrims

Where's the beef?
Chris


----------



## steeletj

*looking for the next project*

Keep me posted on Shaft drive bikes or 1890's of interest.

I am looking for straight pull spoke hubs to finish off my 1895ish Victor.  Any of those wheels come up?

Thanks and congrats,

Tim


----------



## vw00794

So we pulled into Albuquerque  late Sat night, met the gentleman, then  had a very entertaining dinner with him at Dennys. He had been collecting rare bikes, especially shaft drives,  for decades and brought some great old photos too.  After dinner, we disconnected the trailer, which he hand built in the last week, hooked it up on Lawrence's truck and headed out just at the onset of  one of those fantastic New Mexico thunder storms. At this point I had still not seen any of the parts in person since the trailer was all screwed shut. We made jokes that I would get home and open it up to find potting soil inside after he had been paid. 

 Made the left turn up the on-ramp to get on the interstate, and the trailer came off the hitch, broke the chain, and came loose! Lawrence slowed down enough to get the trailer to slam up against the back of his truck, then...


----------



## Uniblab

What a neat story, so far....

They way you ended it reminds me of that old saw: "How do you keep a butthead in suspense? I'll tell you next week" LOL


----------



## bricycle

I hope it has a happy ending...


----------



## Larmo63

*It Is/Was Great For Blue....*

It was like watching someone open massive amounts of Christmas presents.

I didn't even get a lump of coal........


----------



## Coaster Brake

Larmo63 said:


> It was like watching someone open massive amounts of Christmas presents right
> 
> in front of you and gloating.
> 
> I didn't even get a lump of coal........




Aww man, that's no fun.


----------



## Coaster Brake

Oh look, I've killed another thread.


----------



## Uniblab

Word to the wise:

Your mouthwash ain't cutting it.


----------



## Coaster Brake

Uniblab said:


> Word to the wise:
> 
> Your mouthwash ain't cutting it.





Am I really that bad?


----------



## Uniblab

Coaster Brake said:


> Am I really that bad?



  Well, it explains why those horse flies stop in mid air to puke.


----------



## MaxGlide

*well??*

What was in the trailer?!?!


----------



## Coaster Brake

Uniblab said:


> Well, it explains why those horse flies stop in mid air to puke.




Alright I can take a hint, I can see I am not wanted here.


But seriously, I'm dying to know what was in that trailer!!
And especially what kind of shaft drive stuff there is!


----------



## Uniblab

Well as my mobster and motorcycle riding friends might say: "Three can keep a secret when two are dead. Capish?"


----------



## Coaster Brake

Uniblab said:


> Well as my mobster and motorcycle riding friends might say: "Three can keep a secret when two are dead. Capish?"




Haha there is a lot of truth in that!


----------



## Larmo63

Well, what was in that trailer...............? Hmmmmmmm..........,

boxes of legit stuff, no stinkers or real junk. Then the wheels, then

the tires and bike frames. A lot of stuff came out of that trailer.


----------



## bricycle

Larmo63 said:


> Well, what was in that trailer...............? Hmmmmmmm..........,
> 
> boxes of legit stuff, no stinkers or real junk. Then the wheels, then
> 
> the tires and bike frames. A lot of stuff came out of that trailer.




I hope it came out at the destination, and not on the highway......


----------



## mre straightbar

*i guess that means you going bto be land fill*



Uniblab said:


> Well as my mobster and motorcycle riding friends might say: "Three can keep a secret when two are dead. Capish?"



i guess that means your going to be landfill soon cause you spilled the beans about who your friends are
1st rule of being a criminal
dont talk
second rule 
DONT TALK
third rule 
two bags of quickcrete ,two five gallon buckets
hey lets go fishing

oh and i dont know italiano
but do speak spanish
pretty sure "capish"
isnt spelled that way
but hey your "mobster friends could be irish or russian doubt theyre chinese or japanese
cause you wouldnt have enough fingers to type this with


----------



## Uniblab

As the late great Sammy Davis Jr would say "I've got my eye on you"

And as Frank Rizzo has been heard to remark "Don't make me come down there for you, tuff guy!"


----------



## mre straightbar

*lets see what MOVIE can i quote*

to make me sound believeable
hmmmn?


----------



## vw00794

*after the trailer came loose...*

Made the left turn up the on-ramp to get on the interstate, and the trailer came off the hitch, broke the chain, and came loose! Lawrence slowed down enough to get the trailer to stop up against the back of his truck, then...

he stopped  with the trailer resting against the back bumper, and thank God, without damaging the truck! We made a quick link repair to the chain, secured the hitch properly, then continued on our way looking at each other and laughing nervously  every couple of minutes just to make sure we were not dreaming! Lawrence kept on driving to Gallup where we pulled off to sleep for a couple hours in the bed of his truck and dreamt about either a great cache of parts, or 35 big rig trucks flattening out all the goodies on Interstate 15. Gee, I wonder what kind of sleep the guy who sold me the parts was having that night? 

We pulled in my driveway late Sun afternoon with Lawrence, (with he would later describe as "freeway face"), having driven 26 hours. Yay Lawrence! We both unscrewed the back plywood off the trailer to discover, yes, bicycles and parts- whew! We both started opening boxes and the first 5 or 6 were just early lamps and no two were alike. Then came unusual antique accessories, high wheel tool bag, bike lock, rear brass gas brake lamp, glass reflectors, a dozen rear hubs and all this stuff was mostly turn of the century. We just kept saying, wow, never seen that before..." 

Just then I heard this howling sound at my gate! I look up to find my bike buddy Danny with red eyes and drooling over my fence. After confirming he didn't have rabies, I let him in to open stuff up too. Lawrence still had a good 2 hour drive ahead of him before getting home, so I told him I would set aside any early cool handlebars for his Racycle project. Turns out there were 4 pairs! ( They're waiting for you Lawrence! ) He left in a zombified state and may still be wondering the So Cal freeways to this day. A big thank you Lawrence for coming along, and driving too- you rock!

Danny and I kept on unloading as he would help me identify some of the balloon tire stuff since I'm not super sure about it all. Another 5 hours went by and it was simply- game over, it had been 43 hours. There was stuff all over my driveway and lawn and garage floor... 

I only wanted to buy his two shaft drive Pierce bikes, and the Racycle parts, but to get those, I had to buy " all the rest of his old bike stuff " and meet him half way in Albuquerque. OK cool,  then the plan would be to just sell off the remainder to help pay for the Pierces and the trip. What eventually was unloaded  was 22 bikes, 60 wheels, 20 NOS early wood rims, 45 lamps, 6 shaft drive bikes, a dozen different handlebars, some wooden, a few different frames- twin bar, early and late, mens and womens Rambler, a couple airflows, Rollfast?, Columbia truss bar, Shaft drive Tribune, Sterling, Otto, Lincoln, hard tire safteties, Racycle!, a dozen early seats including that horizontal spring seat for the airflow, rat trap pedals, etc, etc. I was blown away! I called him the following morning to share my excitement and simultaneous confusion and he told me to "sell it to be able to restore the Pierces like he never got around to doing", and to "not get swindled young man, because there is some really rare stuff in there!"

I spent the last few days cleaning it all up, trying to complete bikes, and organizing it all. I will try to match up parts with my previous incomplete projects then sell the rest. Most of it is good for parts to maybe help complete other's projects, so I will try to list some of it here on the CABE. I could use some help in IDing some of this stuff too. Lawrence and Danny gets dibs- hot dog!


----------



## vw00794

*after the trailer came loose... more photos*


----------



## walter branche

*early parts and hard tired safetys*

Hi, please send a photo of any early parts or hard tired safety bikes , I would be interested in purchasing,.. Also any thing early that you are unsure of , I would help I D . wbranche@cfl.rr.com   walter branche


----------



## bricycle

...HOLY MUTHA of TOILET PAPER!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle

That looks like a 50 (100) tooth chainwheel......


----------



## dfa242

Very cool - congrats.


----------



## vw00794

walter branche said:


> Hi, please send a photo of any early parts or hard tired safety bikes , I would be interested in purchasing,.. Also any thing early that you are unsure of , I would help I D . wbranche@cfl.rr.com   walter branche




Hi Walter,

Will do, but it make take a little time. I have seen your help on the Wheelmen site, so thanks for the offer.


----------



## vw00794

bricycle said:


> That looks like a 50 (100) tooth chainwheel......




Yes he made that himself to go on an 1800s Rambler pace bike project. It was beautiful and it was all hand made!


----------



## Coaster Brake

As I've said before, be sure to let me know what you decide to part with as well, especially the chainless stuff, but take your time, there is no reason to rush with all this stuff.
Thanks
-Zach


----------



## walter branche

*Thanks*

Looking Forward to seeing some of the early items ,and anything that is going to be sold ,walter branche  wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------



## willswares1220

Hi Blue,
I would be interested in the "hex" shaped seat stem you have pictured in one photo. Pictured with various stems on your garage floor.
I have an 1890's Road King bicycle that takes that exact shaped seat stem. The handlebar stem on that bike has that same exact shape also.
Regards, willswares1220 (swilliams1220@att.net)



P.S. you scored alot of interesting, early bike items! A nice haul!
I've had that opportunity also and there's nothing more enjoyable than buying out some older collectors stash that hasn't seen the light of day in years!
Buy it before "The American Pickers" get their hands on it and then gloat about it!!
ENJOY!


----------



## charliechaindrive

Wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## volksboy57

*truss bar frame*

Hello,
I am interested in that truss bar frame if it becomes up for sale. Also if you have any long springed mens seats. Thanks!
Jeremiah (volksboy57)


----------



## vw00794

*Columbia truss arch bar frame*

This frame is in overall good condition but the head tube is dented. It was painted with rust-inhibitor paint. 22 inch frame, forks look later to me.  any ideas on year?  ... or trade for Racycle stuff, single tube tires or @1900 seats.


----------



## vw00794

*Airflow ?? frame, seat post, forks*

Airflow?? frame, seat post and forks. Forks look like Schwinn blade to me. Any idea on the year and its value? It was painted with rust-inhibitor paint, and looks like a pretty rough surface under that. Top tube has a couple dents. ... or trade for Racycle stuff or single tube 28 inch tires or @1900 seats?


----------



## volksboy57

I have no idea what year that is, but I gotta have it. Let me know the price. I am sorry but I dont have any good parts to trade, but I am sure my money will help you get the parts you are looking for! 

thanks!
Jeremiah (volksboy57)



vw00794 said:


> This frame is in overall good condition but the head tube is dented. It was painted with rust-inhibitor paint. 22 inch frame, forks look later to me.  any ideas on year?  ... or trade for Racycle stuff, single tube tires or @1900 seats.


----------



## vw00794

*Airflow? frame, forks, crankset, seat post, handlebar stem*

Airflow? frame, forks, crankset, seat post, handlebar stem. This bike looks like it might have been in a fire. It has some holes in the forks and rear stays, it is rusty underneath the rust-inhibitor paint ( ironic, no? ) I cant get the crank to turn nor the forks. Its all frozen up. Maybe good for parts or?? any help on the year and value? ... or trade for 28 inch single tube tires, Racycle stuff or @ 1900 seats. You really got to want one of these frames for this one folks. But then again, I dont really know what the hell it is. Be kind...


----------



## bricycle

In the photo that has the "specialized box" I saw a red wheel I would be interested in. Would you send better pics to me? Is it a s/clad or wood 28"er? Please pm me for my e-mail Thank you.


----------



## vw00794

*RARE 1902 Tribune Shaft drive - pics 1-9*

This frame was media-blasted then painted with that rust-inhibitor black paint. The bottom bracket area was left bare metal then clear coated to highlight the shaft drive components before restoration. What is there,  is very straight and in excellent condition. The rear assembly appears to be missing the axle and ?? on the non-drive side. The patent stamping ( 1888 ) on the bottom is all very clear with no blemishes or damage. The shaft drive turns very well as what parts are here were stripped and prepped for plating or painting. The 3 piece rear cover is aluminum NOT fiberglass. The front hub is is period correct and in excellent condition. 

The head badge reads Tribune 1902 model 76 ( factory racer??) Both crank arms are nearly perfect and ready for plating. There was a box in the trailer with the label "shaft drive parts" and may contain the remaining missing parts for this rear hub assembly. This is what I am offering for now, and later if I figure out the parts  that should go with this Tribune, then I'l hold them for this bike and we can figure out what that part then. I cant and wont sell this bike as complete, in case I do not have the missing parts, so it is offered "as is" for now. I DO have enough other parts ( besides the rear hub) to complete this bike if you like- NOS wood rims, seat, seat post, rat trap and earlier pedals, and a variety of early bars too.

If you like it,  then  simply make an offer on it, since I do not have a price in mind. Thats why I'm here.  I may just list it on ebay since the Wheelmen folks would also see it there and possibly better exposure, since I'm not on their forum- I'm not cool enough yet. I'm also looking to trade for Racycle stuff too. Go easy on me, shaft drive stuff is hard to come by.


----------



## vw00794

bricycle said:


> In the photo that has the "specialized box" I saw a red wheel I would be interested in. Would you send better pics to me? Is it a s/clad or wood 28"er? Please pm me for my e-mail Thank you.




I will get all the parts photographed and listed  here in the next few days, those wheels wont go anywhere. I have quite a few wood wheels and metal clad wheels, sets too.  I think that box has a complete girls Shelby Airflow in it.

I'll try to check tomorrow. Rattle my cage if I forget!


----------



## vw00794

*RARE 1902 Tribune Shaft drive - pics 10-15*


----------



## Schweirdo

Nice score!! Any 30's Schwinn stuff. Im interested. Also that froze up Shelby.


----------



## vw00794

Motoguzzipaul said:


> If you pick up a spare  Rear  Hygenic cushion frome part from the back of the rear seat post down to the hub!
> I am in desperate need!!!!  PLEASE HELP
> Guzzipaul @aol.com




I looked through the shaft drive parts and there is no spare cushion part, in fact I need one for the girls bike myself, so if YOU find a spare let me know!  Thanks.


----------



## vw00794

walter branche said:


> Hi, please send a photo of any early parts or hard tired safety bikes , I would be interested in purchasing,.. Also any thing early that you are unsure of , I would help I D . wbranche@cfl.rr.com   walter branche




Hi Walter, 
I will try to photograph most of it in the coming days, and thanks for your offer to help ID this stuff.


----------



## vw00794

volksboy57 said:


> Hello,
> I am interested in that truss bar frame if it becomes up for sale. Also if you have any long springed mens seats. Thanks!
> Jeremiah (volksboy57)




Hi Jerimiah,

Yes there is also a long springed seat, but I don't know if its original, I'll get a photo today.


----------



## Coaster Brake

PM sent on Tribune...


----------



## vw00794

*more stuff available*

Monark Silver King frame

Monark Silver King frame with damage and wrong chainring. Nothing is bent, except the guy who cut out the missing piece. This is where an engine was attached. Head badge and seat post are correct. 

 If you have any questions, please ask. However, DO NOT ask me how much I want. I dont really know what some of these parts are worth. If you need one of these parts then you probably know what its worth or at least worth to you. Simple- if you want it, just  make an offer. You wont offend me. Out of the 73 PMs I received, only 3 people actually made an offer, and I sold the parts to 2 of them.


----------



## vw00794

*Elgin bike available*

1930s Elgin girls bike.

Complete girls bike minus the front tire, grips are later and pedals?. Can someone tell me what year and model this is please?

Make offer.


----------



## vw00794

*Monark Silver King available*

Monark Silver King frame

The lower top tube has damage. Crank arm included. There is a piece missing where an engine was once attached. Head badge is missing but lock for fork is there.

If you have any questions, please ask. However, DO NOT ask me how much I want. I dont really know what some of these parts are worth. If you need one of these parts, then you probably know what its worth or at least worth to you. Simple- if you want it, just make an offer. You wont offend me, and you'll get a good deal, thats why I am on the CABE and not eBay (yet).


----------



## vw00794

*Shelby Airflow available*

Shelby Airflow girls bike. yay.

Tank is in good condition, missing lens. Fenders are in nice shape as well as braces. Frame has no rust or damage, but there's some grind marks on the top front right fork blade. Tires are early Carlisles. Seat is correct with seat post. Switch  on the tank is good. Crank set is also good. Rear wheel is missing the New Departure Model D hub guts and front hub missing the axle.

Some "No"s:
-No I wont part it out, sorry.
-No I dont have the rear rack.
-No I wont sell the fenders or the fender braces separately
-No I wont sell the seat separately

This is all I have for this bike. However;



Two extra Boys Airflow frames are available, they're listed earlier on this thread. All this may help you to complete your Boys Airflow project! Shall we?

Make me an offer, sorry I do not know what I want for it, so please don't ask me. You guys know what its worth so make me a fair offer, thats why I am on the CABE and not eBay (yet).


----------



## Larmo63

Dint' I cee that laste bike in Oatman?


----------



## FunFlicks.com

*Hi!  Rims..I say..Rims..I need some Rims..for a 1933 Blackhawk.  ? 26" Wood Clad Rims*

Hi!

Beautiful Find!
I sent a message this week - but no reply.  Not sure how this forum really works!!  I thought I sent a PM.

I am very interested in your wood clad rims.  Really hoping to get both front and back that match.  26" wood clad with hubs would be fantastic.

Let me know if you have something that is wood clad.  The rim itself should be a smooth rounded fat rim.  No ridges in the face of the rim where the spokes attached.  Might say Lobdell on the face of the rim?  I am not sure 100% if a 1933/1934 Blackhawk came with 26" or 28"??

Let me know if you can help!  Saw a ton of wood rims in your NEW COLLECTION!

Thanks a bunch.  Feel free to contact me directly toddsevern@comcast.net
Todd
410 817 6534
(I am in Maryland)


----------



## vw00794

vw00794 said:


> Hi Jerimiah,
> 
> Yes there is also a long springed seat, but I don't know if its original, I'll get a photo today.




I see which springed seat you are looking for and the one I have is very different, looks like a brooks saddle but with long springs in the front, probably English or Indian? Sorry I couldn't help there.


----------



## vw00794

*Orient wheel available*

@1901 Orient front  wheel. Rim is a little warped but not cracked or damaged. Spokes, and hub are original and in very good condition. tied/soldered spokes, 36 count. $120


----------



## vw00794

*1901 Orient wheel available*

@1901 Orient front  wheel. Rim is a slightly  warped but not cracked or damaged. Spokes, and hub are original and in very good condition. tied/soldered spokes, 36 count. $120


----------



## volksboy57

what about this long spring saddle?


----------



## vw00794

volksboy57 said:


> View attachment 51737
> 
> what about this long spring saddle?




Its for sale. I can get some photos tomorrow. Its complete but a little rusty.


----------



## volksboy57

Thanks, let me know how much.


----------



## Ranger Dan

This might be the most beautiful headbadge I've ever laid eyes on.  Are you accepting offers on it alone?


----------



## Ranger Dan

Blue, I think I need to retract my interest in that Elgin headbadge, at least for now.

You see, I'm often seeing frames I'd like to buy -- or occasionally have bought -- that are missing their badges, and it sort of grieves me a little.  So as a Golden Rule sort of thing, I believe I should stay my hand.

If, however, the ultimate buyer is willing to let it go (or the frame begins to sing "Knockin' on Heaven's Door" of its own accord) I hope you'll please remember me and pass my userid to him along with my notice of interest.

---

P.S. Regarding my PM about the other frame, I discovered answers to two of my questions in this here "secret" secret-stash thread, which I hadn't seen apart from the _other_ secret-stash thread. The only thing remaining in doubt for me is the wheel size.

In any case, if the gentleman who had expressed the prior interest in it drops out, I'd be pleased to pay a proper amount for it. Thanks again for your consideration, and apologies for belaboring the issue(s).

P.P.S. I had a _very_ strange dream about that frame from which I awoke only twenty minutes ago. Would you happen to know anything about the original owner?


----------



## Ranger Dan

*Missing the Blue Lights....*




..................................................


----------



## Cycle Genius

*28" wood rims...*

Wow is right. I am working on finishing my 1898 Model 50 shaft drive Columbia and could use 
1. a front rim 28 holes
2. ball end spokes
3. pedals
4. period correct seat

Contact me please
Danny at allsav dot com


----------



## Steve K

*Needs for an 1899 Columbia*

vw00794...sent you a PM yesterday.
Looking for period correct pedals and grips for an 1899 badged Columbia Pope model 57.
Thanks
Steve K
Greensboro, NC


----------



## Columbia Down Under

*In the midst of all that shaft drive stuff*

I'm trying to restore a Columbia Model 50 shft drive, but there aren't too many of them here in Australia, so spares are a bit hard to find. I am missing the main crank assembly & front drive drive gear (I have the shaft & rear wheel). I would love to purchase one of these if you can find one in the secret stash.....even a badly worn one would help me measure & remanufacture. I'm also on the look out for a front wheel too. Can you let me know if you can help?


----------

